

Ask HN: I'd like to pay customers of my service, what are the best options? - llambda

I'm in the process of building a service that will effectively create an internal marketplace. The service will act as a broker for transactions as such it will have to receive and send money to users of the service. Any advice on this?
======
dgunn
I recommend wepay. We're building our marketplace with them and they seem to
be the easiest way to get started.

They have a marketplace use case:
<https://www.wepay.com/developer/usecases/marketplace>.

------
eknuth
I just asked a similar question and got some good responses:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3138574>

Sounds like paypal might be viable.

------
bluemoon
I would look at services with ACH

